# ***OFFICIAL*** - Wanderlei Silva vs. Quinton Jackson DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between two Light Heavyweight contenders with *Wanderlei Silva* facing off against *Quinton Jackson* in *HERE. ALL* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Wanderlei Silva KO round 1 minute 1. seriously. rampage is to emotional in this one to keep his head right.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Third time's a charm


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wandy one more time.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wanderlai will beat him this time. AGAIN. 

TKO in round 2 or 3.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Who ever wins or looses--- one things is constant--- *THIS MY FRIENDS IS GOING TO BE A SICK FIGHT*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Satori said:


> Who ever wins or looses--- one things is constant--- *THIS MY FRIENDS IS GOING TO BE A SICK FIGHT*


Agreed 100%. I do have Wandy taking this fight... but I see a right hook landing for Rampage and KOing Wandy. I don't know why.. but it is vivid in my head.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Satori said:


> Who ever wins or looses--- one things is constant--- *THIS MY FRIENDS IS GOING TO BE A SICK FIGHT*


Quoted for truth.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Agreed 100%. I do have Wandy taking this fight... but I see a right hook landing for Rampage and KOing Wandy. I don't know why.. but it is vivid in my head.


like last time ? lol 
wandi will win this time. =) again


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm going against the grain and picking Rampage. A lot of this fight will take place on the ground with Rampage on top punishing Wanderlei.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

If Page is smart enough to do it and doesn't let his pride get in the way.

I think thats likely though now that he seems to have made a positive change getting away from Junito.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

This is certainly a turning point in Rapage career, it couldnt come against a more challenging foe.

Im thinkin Rampage, aslong as he is mentally prepared Im sure he can take this.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm going against the grain and picking Rampage. A lot of this fight will take place on the ground with Rampage on top punishing Wanderlei.


this is pretty much how i see it too...30-27 UD rampage...a finish with wanderlei nuthuggers crying would be awesome tho...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> this is pretty much how i see it too...30-27 UD rampage...a finish with wanderlei nuthuggers crying would be awesome tho...


I am a Wanderlei nuthugger, but I love Rampage as well so I'm a little torn in this fight. Rampage winning would neither be that disappointing or that improbable!

But I'm still hoping for Wand, how can you n9ot love how he goes all out to please the crownd and to try to finish fights. Dude's got heart and awesome interviews! (So has Rampage, I just realized lol)

But still, this is probably the best Wanderlei quote ever!


> “My greatest joy was without a doubt to be able to bring happiness to those of you who never gave up on believing in me. My true friends, now we have been redeemed. I spent the day reading and re-reading the messages from you on the internet. You have no idea how happy I am. I am certain any fighter would love to have fans like you. I went through three hard months, training for this fight, and it wasn’t just once or twice that the messages from you uplifted me and stimulated me to keep on training intensely. This fight was decisive. I was under a lot of pressure. I had to win by all means. But at these tough times I could see you guys were with me. To have the affection of you guys on my side is an honor, it is priceless. I was very moved and felt like crying after the win. Thank God I cry from happiness. At that moment I thought of all of you excited by this so long-awaited moment!! Now you can also talk to me on myspace MySpace.com - Wanderlei Silva - 31 - Male - LAS VEGAS, Nevada - www.myspace.com/wanderleisilva. Here I’ll be able to get to know you better. I haven’t the words to thank you enough for the strength you have given me. *Let’s beat our chests and celebrate with much joy, because this victory is ours!!* Thank you so much.”


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

rampage will win by his superior wrestling


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm thinkin' that Rampage is a dark horse to win this fight. I'm thinking that all of Wanderlei's fans might be disappointed. Anybody hoping for a Pride repeat will sorely be disappointed because Rampage has improved substantially between then and now, and Wanderlei knows it. Plus the cage is more suited to Rampage's style and he seems more comfortable in it than he did in the Pride ring, even though he did well in Pride when he wasn't facing a roided Brazillian..

Anyways, Rampage to win as I feel he needs the win more than Silva at this point. His new attitude is refreshing and i'm hoping for a HELL of a battle..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I honestly think Rampage will stay standing until he gets rocked. The problem is that if he gets rocked the fight is likely to be over in 3 more seconds. I've got Wandy taking this one.

I would love for these guys to come out and just keep swinging till one of them falls down, but that isn't how you win fights, but if Rampage is up for it we know Wandy is!


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

this is guaranteed to take fight of the night.

guaranteed.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article2056538.ece


^ If you all had any doubt as to how mentally prepared Rampage is, check out that link because the more I watch and read Rampage's recent interviews, the more I feel he is ready to take this fight. I'm glad Wanderlei is underestimating him because that would be suicidal right now. It's going to be a bloody fight. Just like Rampage said in that interview..this is for honour..


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

well Im torn because chuck absolutley demolished silva but rampage is smart and will work a way out how to beat silva like he did to best chuck


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Chuck didn't demolish him, he won a close 3 round fight. Lucky it was only 3 too because Wand was coming back at the end.

...and Wand murdered Keith, who beat Chuck. MMA math doesn't work man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wandy by UD..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen a lot of people say that this is going to DEC, I just can't see it going to DEC probably because of their last two fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I see Wandy winning this by stoppage in the third. I think they'll both take alot of punishment in this fight.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

I am also going out on a limb here. For some reason i keep playing this fight in my head and seeing Rampage as the victor. I am a fight gambler with accounts on sportsbetting and betus and do very well. I could not resist but to put my money down on Jackson. Even after watching the previous fights numerous times something deep down is really making me feel Page is going to win. Tho some of you think this will be a decision i think not but see it ending by tko in the end of the second. If im wrong im wrong but this is my gut. Either way it will be a very interesting fight and fought with alot of heart. This card should be a very good late Christmas gift.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rampage looked very composed at the weigh-in. I've got my money on him for sure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I gotta say is that the tribal tat of "doom" has emerged. You know what that means...


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

i just hope rampage ktfo wandy. i like wandy but i can't root against page.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The shove


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> The shove


He always pushes him thats the 2nd or 3rd time i hope he loses. I hope to god rampage destroys him. i can't stand Silva.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I know it seems the odds are against Rampage right now, but i'm pulling for him to pull out a victory. I don't dislike Wand, I just like Rampage a whole lot more.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That throat slit, thumbs down, wolf howl was the height of badassery.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I can't wait for this I've been hyped about this all day.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear that, I've been waiting on this fight for months, this is gonna be crazy


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im going out for sig i dont know if i cant stomach watching this. my heart is pumping like hell right now


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

silva tko


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I want Rampage to win so bad man!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rampage looks scary. He's so serious, you can literally see determination in his eyes. This fight will be legendary, I can already tell.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope silva knocks him out again....out cold


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhh i'm so nervous right now


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i need a fcn medic on stand by right now


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> i hope silva knocks him out again....out cold


Oo Steph,..why must we always disagree?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hah its gonna happen silva victorious


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Oo Steph,..why must we always disagree?


cause im right and ur wrong...lol....hopefully rampage better not win


edit sorry double post


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> cause im right and ur wrong...lol....hopefully rampage better not win
> 
> 
> edit sorry double post


MUST YOU FIGHT?!?!

Wait.. this is MMA, let it proceed.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its ok cause DP stalks me....anways...come on silva!!!!!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY S*** my wish came true!!! rampage via KO

haha didn't hackleman call this left hook. NICE


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> its ok cause DP stalks me....anways...come on silva!!!!!


What a liar!!! You definitely stalk me!!

Woooooo, Rampage!!!!!


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy ****!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOA!

OMG!!! Who saw that coming!??!! SHIT!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

well my night is ruined


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wandy takes one to land one and it backfires.

I love Wandy but with him everyfight is a coinflip.

Nice performance for Rampage.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!

I just sprayed myself with beer.. PAGE IS BACK


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

OH MY GOD! I am speechless. That reminded me of Evans knockout of Liddell. Grats, Rampage, on the W.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

One down, two more predictions to go :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> One down, two more predictions to go :thumb02:


why god why


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage aint no joke. All yall that wrote him off dont speak a word about page again. Silva is DONE


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOA!
> 
> OMG!!! Who saw that coming!??!! SHIT!


Well I did. Good win Page


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

This sucks ass. Really.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

So, where was the Wand that's going to "destroy Rampage"?
WAR RAMPAGE!!!
I've never been as happy in my life!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

damnit, my night is also ruined :bye02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> why god why


Lmao,..still feel the same about evans/griffin?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Redrum said:


> OH MY GOD! I am speechless. That reminded me of Evans knockout of Liddell. Grats, Rampage, on the W.


That's what I said. Rampage got all Suga on him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

every one knew that imo . wandy needs to drop to MW . congratz to page. wandy was doing good though .... until he get knocked the shit out


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Lmao,..still feel the same about evans/griffin?


yes i do think griffin will win


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn killed him just like chuck lol


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

wandys day has been over for a long time, not a big suprise at all.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> damnit, my night is also ruined :bye02:


Same here.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> That's what I said. Rampage got all Suga on him.


It really was almost exactly the same type of double pump, except this time it was the first shot that connected and just out like a light!


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

lol I really dont understand why people always refer back to fights 4 years ago when predicting fights! So many people told me wand had rampage's number and i replied well those last fights were over 4 years ago when Wand was in his prime and when Rampage wasnt even trained properly!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Lmao,..still feel the same about evans/griffin?


You and me will be very happen again in just a few man.

WAR RASHAD AND RAMPAGE!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Goddamn! Rampage just killed Silva.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm a sad panda....


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

norway1 said:


> well my night is ruined


No real desire to watch any the rest of the card... Honestly think I will just read what happens in Nog Mir tomorrow morning

Seeing Wanderlei wake up confused just killed me inside

Respect to Wandy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Vicious left hook, damn. That was a bummer, man.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> You and me will be very happen again in just a few man.
> 
> WAR RASHAD AND RAMPAGE!


Hell yea man..WAR EVANS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Bow wow


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

is it safe to say now

rampage vs the winner of forrest/ rashad


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

What did I just tell you guys ages ago? I told you Wandy lovers not to judge by their last two fights that was 4 years ago! I can't even type properly i'm so excited. BRILLIANT KO by Rampage. He needed this win more than Silva did and he got his revenge. As far as I know Rampage is the ONLY man in the UFC to avenge two consecutive fights to the same guy that beat him. Rampage just stuck a finger up to Brazil! Lets hope my boy C.B Dolloway and Rashad Evans come out with wins. Wolfslair is what it's all about! Wolflair's the camp of the night. Don'g **** with people who come from British camps.

COME ON ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still crazy pumped man, I just punched a hole through my wall lol.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandy drop to MW


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

An interesting statistic is that Silva has now lost 4 of his last 5 fights. If he wants to continue his career at the top level he will have to try his luck at the MW division.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW!
That was fast.
I feel for Silva, how much more can he take? too many kos recently, doesn't look good.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandy was not even out . stupid stoppage. mazzegati sucks! he was gonna pull guard ...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

dontazo said:


> wandy was not even out . stupid stoppage. mazzegati sucks! he was gonna pull guard ...


Hes being sarcastic before random people freak out.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Silva VS Silva... Please


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

*sigh*

That hurt man. Love Wand still, but the whole time had a feeling in the pit of my stomach that he'd come a cropper tonight. For me tonight he had to either do what he normally does, or fight an extremely smart fight, he done neither!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dontazo said:


> wandy was not even out . stupid stoppage. mazzegati sucks! he was gonna pull guard ...


It was a trick to pull the world's first laying thai clinch.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

WAR Rampage!!!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> Silva VS Silva... Please


so he will get knocked out again ?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Wise said:


> Hes being sarcastic before random people freak out.


Yep! That made me LOL! :thumb02:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so fuc*in happy, i don't even care about the results of the other fights!
Rampage all the way!
Sweet, sweet revenge!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I just realized! I called the Henderson style hook KO weeks ago! I have to find it so I can put it in my sig.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

its kinda sucks when u beat guy twice than he knocks u out and u know u will never face him again


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> I'm so fuc*in happy, i don't even care about the results of the other fights!
> Rampage all the way!
> Sweet, sweet revenge!


Still 2 to 1 baby!!


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

dontazo said:


> wandy was not even out . stupid stoppage. mazzegati sucks! he was gonna pull guard ...


lol. I hope to see Wandy bounce back, and I know he isn't the same as before but Rampage isn't either. Page isn't no wear near as athletic as he was in pride, but he is more technical. So i don't wanna hear any excuses board.



The Dude Abides said:


> Still 2 to 1 baby!!


To bad Rampage has to move on with his career, unless he could have KO Wandi two more times next year.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Just reading Wand got knocked out ruins this for me. Im done with this card good night. I really dont dislike Page but Wand is a true man of the sport and rampage is just a big dumb animal. Screw this card Im out.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Agreed 100%. I do have Wandy taking this fight... but I see a right hook landing for Rampage and KOing Wandy. I don't know why.. but it is vivid in my head.


BAM! I had Wandi winning, but I called the hook. Although it was left hook that landed am I right?


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

why did Lidell look like a sad puppy that was actually saying " oh shit", I'm next" ?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh Yessssss!!! Back To Brazil For You Wandy!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Rick The Impelr said:


> why did Lidell look like a sad puppy that was actually saying " oh shit", I'm next" ?


i dont think he will ever face page again lol


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> BAM! I had Wandi winning, but I called the hook. Although it was left hook that landed am I right?


Naw man, had the same feeling deep down. Didn't want to say it, but i always knew it was a possibility!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> BAM! I had Wandi winning, but I called the hook. Although it was left hook that landed am I right?


Yea ,it was a left that landing, but still dude..good call :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Still 2 to 1 baby!!


Man, that was 4 years ago.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Rick The Impelr said:


> why did Lidell look like a sad puppy that was actually saying " oh shit", I'm next" ?


Well he got his ass whooped by Quinton twice so I imagine he wasnt supporting him. :thumb02:


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Ya, Lidell looked pissed and scared.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Dan0 said:


> Man, that was 4 years ago.


Quinton's first win over Chuck was 4 years prior to the second one and a lot of people thought he had Chuck's number and were right.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fedor vs page ? anyone?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> Man, that was 4 years ago.


and? 

I don't ******* care. It still counts. Rampage is just a good match-up for these one dimensional dudes now, but he'll be shown up the same way when Machida or Anderson Silva gets their hands on him.

I'm drunk and hurting so let me be, lol!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

dontazo said:


> fedor vs page ? anyone?


Add in Brock and Bj Penn for a fatal 4 way and you got my attention.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

i think chuck is jealous of rampage, but why? Chuck had his time to shine it's rampage's turn baby!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

**** you CB, no-one wants to patrty with you ya douche!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

sooo page gets a title shot? i think he proved it . ! but no no no i want him to fight machida so he can KO that elusive mother fucker lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man all these fights are ending quick. I like both fighters, but definitely was leaning towards Wand. Goes to show anything can happen on any given Saturday...


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Villian said:


> i think chuck is jealous of rampage, but why? Chuck had his time to shine it's rampage's turn baby!


Jealous? How? Of Rampage's mental problems? He won, got a flash KO as he did Chuck, as i said, he'll be shown up the same way by the more technical, new age fighter.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> and?
> 
> I don't ******* care. It still counts. Rampage is just a good match-up for these one dimensional dudes now, but he'll be shown up the same way when Machida or Anderson Silva gets their hands on him.
> 
> I'm drunk and hurting so let me be, lol!!


It's not your fault... Hey! It's not your fault. Dude, it's not your fault. It's not your fault. It's NOT your FAULT!

You can cry on my E-shoulder if you want.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

dontazo said:


> sooo page gets a title shot? i think he proved it . ! but no no no i want him to fight machida so he can KO that elusive mother fucker lol


BWAAAAAHAHAHA!! Bring it the **** on!! And no, Rampage doen't deserve a rematch right away, he'll get it though.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> It's not your fault... Hey! It's not your fault. Dude, it's not your fault. It's not your fault. It's NOT your FAULT!
> 
> You can cry on my E-shoulder if you want.


OKAY. 

*weeps like a girl!!* 

Hold me!!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh how could this happen seeing wandy was in quintons head, wasnt mentally ready for him , quinton was afraid he has no chance of wining, all the bullshiit Ive been reading by keyboard experts just cracked me up... Now what War wandys? whats up. He crushed him.:confused02:


----------



## poiuytre13 (Jul 10, 2007)

**** i can't believe wand lost, this totally ruins the night for me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

jcal said:


> Oh how could this happen seeing wandy was in quintons head, wasnt mentally ready for him , quinton was afraid he has no chance of wining, all the bullshiit Ive been reading by keyboard experts just cracked me up... Now what War wandys? whats up. He crushed him.:confused02:


Hey, i'm a warWand! But....i was never that confident tonight. Don't tar us all with the same brush man!!


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I called this one. 

Rampage's boxing is just too good.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was good for Rampage though cuz I had a feeling if Wand took him out again x 3 he'd go to the looney bin. Now he's definitely back in contention and people are still gonna watch Wand without a doubt! Wand vs loser of Thiago Silva vs Machida. Just wished it would have lasted all three rounds cuz their fights are entertaining.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Jealous? How? Of Rampage's mental problems? He won, got a flash KO as he did Chuck, as i said, he'll be shown up the same way by the more technical, new age fighter.


didn't you see chuck in the stands crying like a little bi*ch?
he wishes that was him KO'ing wandy

RAMPAGE IS BACK ALL YOU BRAZILIAN NUTHUGGERS :thumb02:


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

SlaveTrade said:


> I called this one.
> 
> Rampage's boxing is just too good.


*through gritted teeth* He;s' the best "boxer" in MMA imo. And guess who he has to than for that? No prizes!!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Villian said:


> didn't you see chuck in the stands crying like a little bi*ch?
> he wishes that was him.
> 
> RAMPAGE IS BACK ALL YOU BRAZILIAN NUTHUGGERS :thumb02:


DIE!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

dana make page vs machida so he can ko the shit out of him


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Jealous? How? Of Rampage's mental problems? He won, got a flash KO as he did Chuck, as i said, he'll be shown up the same way by the more technical, new age fighter.


Chuck isn't jealous of Rampage but Rampage is certainly not helping Chuck's waning odds at regaining the title.

Had Wanderlei won, Chuck could have streamlined himself back into the limelight by proposing a rematch with Wanderlei whom he beat.

He has no such leverage with Rampage...the guy COMPLETELY PWNED him, TWICE. Chuck's Ace in the hole just got stolen from him with Rampage's win.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

dontazo said:


> dana make page vs machida so he can ko the shit out of him


Plese!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Villian said:


> didn't you see chuck in the stands crying like a little bi*ch?
> he wishes that was him.
> 
> RAMPAGE IS BACK ALL YOU BRAZILIAN NUTHUGGERS :thumb02:


Ok, time to cut this kid off. Not even a Wandy or Chuck fan but all your posts are just there to create bullshit.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> *through gritted teeth* He;s' the best "boxer" in MMA imo. And guess who he has to than for that? No prizes!!


I was really worried how he'd do without Juanito but I'm glad he can perform at that level without Juanito. 

I still think that Juanito can take Rampage's game to another level but we'll see how his current camp does for now.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

NameThief said:


> Chuck isn't jealous of Rampage but Rampage is certainly not helping Chuck's waning odds at regaining the title.
> 
> Had Wanderlei won, Chuck could have streamlined himself back into the limelight by proposing a rematch with Wanderlei whom he beat.
> 
> He has no such leverage with Rampage...the guy COMPLETELY PWNED him, TWICE. Chuck's Ace in the hole just got stolen from him with Rampage's win.


He said Wand was jealous, no? 

I agree with what you said though, Chuck wanted that rematch, i think it will still happen, but it won't have the same importance, nor will it lead ot a title fight for Chuck, which i'm glad about, as i think Chuck is just a horrible horrible maych-up for Wand.


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Rampage is a big reason why I am a fan of MMA and it was kind of annoying seeing a lot of people here predict he would eat Silvas knees and he's scared of him and all that crap. I never doubted him though and I am very happy that he won.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It makes me so conflicted that Rampage won. I honestly can believe it, but it's not that odd to me. Warrrr Rampage, he ******* earned it!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

SlaveTrade said:


> I was really worried how he'd do without Juanito but I'm glad he can perform at that level without Juanito.
> 
> I still think that Juanito can take Rampage's game to another level but we'll see how his current camp does for now.


Man, Rampage was never gonna lose them skills overnight, you know what i mean? I've been hugely impressed(again through gritted teeth) with his boxing in the UFC.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

dont forget guys wandy was doing fine! 










untile he get ko'd


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Imagine if Rampage was with Greg Jackson, and he had a tough training regime of late night lapdances and ten beers a day?

remember kids, a beer a day is good for you. Ten beers a day, is ten times as good. It's just math ya know.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Quinton Jackson said:


> Rampage is a big reason why I am a fan of MMA and it was kind of annoying seeing a lot of people here predict he would eat Silvas knees and he's scared of him and all that crap. I never doubted him though and I am very happy that he won.


No offense but why would it annoy you that people would predict that. It did happen twice before. Its not like people were predicating that on nothing at all. 

I understand that people think that Rampage has evolved since his first two fights with Wandy and I agree, but seriously he did eat copious amounts of knees in their first two fights.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Man, Rampage was never gonna lose them skills overnight, you know what i mean? I've been hugely impressed(again through gritted teeth) with his boxing in the UFC.


It wasn't just his splitting with Juanito that worried me.

It was that and his problems with the law and I just thought that this was a dangerous fight for him because he had so much going on.

I'm just glad that Rampage put on such an excellent performance tonight.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Imagine if Rampage was with Greg Jackson, and he had a tough training regime of late night lapdances and ten beers a day?
> 
> remember kids, a beer a day is good for you. Ten beers a day, is ten times as good. It's just math ya know.


haha i remembered that


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

SlaveTrade said:


> It wasn't just his splitting with Juanito that worried me.
> 
> It was that and his problems with the law and I just thought that this was a dangerous fight for him because he had so much going on.
> 
> I'm just glad that Rampage put on such an excellent performance tonight.


Well, i'm not tbh. 

And tbh i never really bought into is "problems", though they were serious, for some reason i never took them into consideration for this one. I just didn't .


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, people weren't completely crazy to pick Wanderlei. He did knock Rampage the **** out twice. Now with that said, outside of Rampage going on a rampage in that van people should have seen who had the better chance of winning since Quinton improved more over years.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

dont worry about it guys wandy will be back.:cheeky4:


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Wise said:


> No offense but why would it annoy you that people would predict that. It did happen twice before. Its not like people were predicating that on nothing at all.
> 
> I understand that people think that Rampage has evolved since his first two fights with Wandy and I agree, but seriously he did eat copious amounts of knees in their first two fights.


I don't know maybe it's my man-love for Rampage but a lot of people were making it seem like the fight was already decided. They were "analyzing" his interviews and how he acted saying Silva was in his head and he was scared of him and he's crazy and all that crap. He's a professional athlete, you don't get to that level without being mentally tough. When Rampage steps into the ring he's focused on the fight, not about something that happened 4 years ago or his legal issues. 

Another good example of this is my basketball hero, Kobe Bryant. He didn't let the **** case or his feud with Shaq affect his play during the 2003-2004 season. I remember he arrived 45 minutes before a game having flown in from a court hearing and he hit a game winner.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

3 for 3. Rampage by knockout. Mir knockout. Dollaway another victory. Sportsbook.com show me the money! WAR MIR!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Villian said:


> dont worry about it guys wandy will be back.:cheeky4:


If you don't stop i'm going to find out where you leave and deliver some serious knees to you noggin!! Ya dig?!?!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Hey, people weren't completely crazy to pick Wanderlei. He did knock Rampage the **** out twice. Now with that said, outside of Rampage going on a rampage in that van people should have seen who had the better chance of winning since Quinton improved more over years.


Look, i love Wand, its impossible not to, imo! But i never went near the bookies for this one.

off topic, what the tune they play for the 'Pineapple Exprees' trailer? Sounds class!!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

That was the exact same counter he KO'd chuck with but with the left hand. Beautiful.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

I am devestated.. Both my favourite fighters lose..

I don't know if I can watch mma for a little while..


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Look, i love Wand, its impossible not to, imo! But i never went near the bookies for this one.
> 
> off topic, what the tune they play for the 'Pineapple Exprees' trailer? Sounds class!!


paperplanes by mia


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

cezwan said:


> I am devestated.. Both my favourite fighters lose..
> 
> I don't know if I can watch mma for a little while..


i'm right there with you brother...actually i wanted page to win this one, but nog and forrest losing makes me wanna cry myself to sleep.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

The Dude Abides said:


> Jealous? How? Of Rampage's mental problems? He won, got a flash KO as he did Chuck, as i said, he'll be shown up the same way by the more technical, new age fighter.


Shown up by somebody as technical and new age a fighter as, say, Dan Henderson? Dunno if you remember, but he won that fight  ...though i'd be lying if I said it wasn't close.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Never ever denied this could very well happen. I did hope a bit for WAND though, but it feels good Rampage is back in the mix.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> Shown up by somebody as technical and new age a fighter as, say, Dan Henderson? Dunno if you remember, but he won that fight  ...though i'd be lying if I said it wasn't close.


Here where your coming from mate, but Dan???? Really??


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

How is anybody surprised? Like i said before Rampage is better than wandy at almost every facet of fighting.


----------



## zerokill (May 27, 2007)

for real yea i knew that rampage was going to knock his ass out seriously anyone could have predicted this rampage had all the training he needed to take the old man out silva had the same old moves and rampage has fought with the best in ufc and knew what he has to do to win fights so i know when he knocked out silva then looked at chuck, even chuck was thinkin to him self "**** me dude this guys going to put my ass in a comma!" if i where chuck i would retire and not want to face this other fighter that might end his career.

Chuck "the ice pack" Liddell


----------



## FlameSuck187 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm so pissed Wand got ko'd, but I bet on 'page so it's all good.

Anyone know what Jay-Z track Rampage came out too?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

crispsteez said:


> paperplanes by mia



Cheers buddy. tried to rep you, but i couldn't. so i hope it was positive recently. Here's hoping. 

"I can' take this town, i just don't bvelieve it,

I better love it or leave it.

"Colin Hay""


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

if not for the ref, wandy would have been **** choked by rampage tonight.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

FlameSuck187 said:


> I'm so pissed Wand got ko'd, but I bet on 'page so it's all good.
> 
> Anyone know what Jay-Z track Rampage came out too?


It a Mavado track and the name is On the rock.


"Rude boy put your lighters up".


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know this may sound strange, but I truly believe Wand losing in that fashion had a karmic effect on NOG and Forrest. They all train together. It was just a complete domino effect. I mean as a fighter you feed off energy from your camp. Like in b-ball even. If two or three players are hot then the whole team is on fire. Anyways I hope Rampage KOs Sugar cuz I can't stand that mofo. What tha f*** is that, blowing Forrest a kiss. He's gonna get KTFO eventually. Mir should hopefully beat Lesnar for the sake of MMA and what a way to end his cinderalla story comeback. I'd like to see Cheick vs Lesnar though. Wand should prolly fight the loser of Machida vs Thiago. The latter would be a great matchup. 

Time to prep up for Hendo vs Franklin, Shogun vs Coleman, and Denis Kang vs Alan Belcher!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I knew it could happen, but didn't want to believe it. In my opinion, Wand should either try his luck at MW or hang up the gloves.

That's four losses with THREE devistating knockouts in his last 5 fights.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

i told u guys to stop dising Rampage...i guess he wasnt so "scared" of wand after all...LOL.

PAGE IS BACK BABYYY!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey does anybody know the song Rampage came out too?


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow. So much for Wanderlai being in Rampage's head. Just goes to show yet again that in a fight anything can happen.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at the top of this page, Mr. Mod.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Wanna-be said:


> Look at the top of this page, Mr. Mod.


Thanks +rep


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

got caught....plain and simple.

You can be an "animal" and exciting as hell. A 205 pound man's fist coming at your face at 30 mph will rock you..

Wanderlei's boxing combos are lightning fast, but his defensive hand speed wasnt so.


:thumb02:


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

not making excuses fer wand , cause i personally like rampage and is prolly only no 3 behind hendo and wand ....but although the official weights were wand 203 page 206 , it looked to me that once they hydraited back up after the weigh ins , rampage was noticably larger than wand . i think wand as mw or retire before he becomes the mma lhw version of muhammad ali , and nog the hw version lol .


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Joe Rogan is right. Repetitive concussions render even the toughest fighters second rank (i.e., just below top tier). This has obviously happened in the case of Minotauro and Wanderlei. 

Cutting weight won't make any difference at this point. Wanderlei would run right into Spiderman and get run over.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wolfbot said:


> Joe Rogan is right. Repetitive concussions render even the toughest fighters second rank (i.e., just below top tier). This has *obviously happened in the case* of Minotauro and *Wanderlei*.
> 
> Cutting weight won't make any difference at this point. Wanderlei would run right into Spiderman and get run over.


that punch would of knocked ANYONE out.. it hit flush and hard.. thats it.

it had nothing to do with the previous concussions..


----------

